# 1996 Nissan Altima wont crank....Help



## solidwolf (Dec 2, 2007)

I have just had my cylinder head resurfaced and have installed it myself. I believe that I have somehow installed my cams backwards. I have the no.1 piston at top dead center. Should my cam lobes (over the no.1 piston) be positioned with the intake lobes facing to the front of the car(just about to press the valve open) and the exhaust lobes be facing to the passenger(one rotation to open the exhaust?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

try this. 

http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/wolfpdf/CAM INSTALL INST FOR KA24DE.PDF


----------



## solidwolf (Dec 2, 2007)

VERY helpful.....Thanks Asleep.


----------

